# flowers : Hygrophila sp 'bold'



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

I received this from a member as Hygrophila sp 'bold'
and switched it to emersed growth to get flowers, which have appeared but not opened yet. 
I'll keep an eye on it and follow up with more pix when they do.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Ha! That's funny. I've been growing some out for the same purpose but you beat me to it. I flowered it before in another setup and it looked a lot like yours. In my current setup, the whole plant is a deep maroon and the stem is covered in dense glandular hairs. Very variable depending on environment. 

More pictures?


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

Cavan Allen said:


> Ha! That's funny. I've been growing some out for the same purpose but you beat me to it. I flowered it before in another setup and it looked a lot like yours. In my current setup, the whole plant is a deep maroon and the stem is covered in dense glandular hairs. Very variable depending on environment.
> 
> More pictures?


I hadn't seen flowers on this one so I thought I'd try for some. This is another tough hygro that can handle low humidity, but I suspect it would be a better looking plant in proper soil and more moisture. These shoots are in small rubbermaid containers with waterlogged aquasoil. They are sitting on the rim of an acrylic cube under HQI lights.

I only have these two other pics for now.


----------



## FrostyNYC (Dec 16, 2007)

Is it actually possibly to grow these hygros from seed?


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice emerse growth you have.
Do you grow them submerse, how does it look like if any?

I am currently growing *Hygrophila sp. 'Araguaia' *emmerse but no flower yet.


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

ts168 said:


> Nice emerse growth you have.
> Do you grow them submerse, how does it look like if any?
> 
> I am currently growing *Hygrophila sp. 'Araguaia' *emmerse but no flower yet.


thanks, and these hygro sp 'bold' stems began as submerged but now I only have them growing out of water. Under water the leaves were larger and darker, but I don't have any pictures of that yet. After the flowers open and I get pictures, I'll switch stems back to submerged so I can complete my set of pictures for this sp.


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi ashappard, I think you can do some stem cutting and plant them submerse. Most stem plant emmerse and submerse look differently.

Submerse Hygrophila sp. 'Araguaia', the leave can be dark reddish in color.

Emmerse Hygrophila sp. 'Araguaia', the leave usually is green with slight darkish morroon color. But i am still trying to grow more so i can do more experience and hope to get it flower one day.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

ts168 said:


> Hi ashappard, I think you can do some stem cutting and plant them submerse. Most stem plant emmerse and submerse look differently.
> 
> Submerse Hygrophila sp. 'Araguaia', the leave can be dark reddish in color.
> 
> Emmerse Hygrophila sp. 'Araguaia', the leave usually is green with slight darkish morroon color. But i am still trying to grow more so i can do more experience and hope to get it flower one day.


My stems of this are finally growing well after many months. They are, however, not green much at all. I do have high light. Here's a px.


----------



## George Neubauer (Dec 17, 2005)

Thats a beautiful plant......


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

FrostyNYC said:


> Is it actually possibly to grow these hygros from seed?


once you get open flowers, you can try to pollinate them with a cotton swab or paint brush. Some plants can self-pollinate, others require two separate plants to be flowering at the same time. If successfully pollinated a 'fruit' or fruit-like structure should form. These can contain seeds.

As for the question of if these Hygros specifically have actually been grown from seed - I would say not yet seeing how this is the first post regarding flowering, and they have not opened yet  but it is theoretically possible.

If you're interested in trying to get plants from seeds, I hear the Blyxa species are pretty easy. These obviously can't be grown emersed since they are tru aquatics, but you can get a flower (I've gotten flowers by just floating a few stems) and self pollinating. Once you get the fruit with seeds you can spread them into your substrate and you should get plantlets soon.

now back to the original discussion


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

ashappard said:


> thanks, and these hygro sp 'bold' stems began as submerged but now I only have them growing out of water. Under water the leaves were larger and darker, but I don't have any pictures of that yet. After the flowers open and I get pictures, I'll switch stems back to submerged so I can complete my set of pictures for this sp.


we can always use some good high-quality pictures for the plant finder, especially of flowers


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

hooha said:


> we can always use some good high-quality pictures for the plant finder, especially of flowers


please feel free to add my pics to the plantfinder if they are helpful, I'll update with more here once the flowers are open.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

ts168 said:


> Nice emerse growth you have.
> Do you grow them submerse, how does it look like if any?
> 
> I am currently growing *Hygrophila sp. 'Araguaia' *emmerse but no flower yet.


I've got mine going emersed and it has produced about ten flowers by now. They're lilac and fairly large in relation to the rest of the plant. Strong light is needed! I can give more details later if you're interested.

I'm close to a positive ID for this species but not quite there.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

ashappard said:


> please feel free to add my pics to the plantfinder if they are helpful, I'll update with more here once the flowers are open.


Let's see how the opened flowers look and pick from the best then. Thanks for the offer!


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Tex Gal said:


> My stems of this are finally growing well after many months. They are, however, not green much at all. I do have high light. Here's a px.


Hi tex gal, Your picture of the plant is *"Hygrophila sp. 'Araguaia'"* right?

Actually i want to view photo of submerse *"Hygrophila sp 'bold' "*


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

seems I'm not having the best of luck here, flowers are dropping off before I can catch them fully open. If I cant get good photos of an open flower this time, I'll have another go at it in an enclosure with better conditions. I did manage to snap this one yesterday:


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Here's a submersed 'bold' if you're still needing a pic:










-Dave


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

ts168 said:


> Hi tex gal, Your picture of the plant is *"Hygrophila sp. 'Araguaia'"* right?
> 
> Actually i want to view photo of submerse *"Hygrophila sp 'bold' "*


Yes this is "Hygrophila sp. 'Araguaia'. Davemonkey has the Hygro sp. bold.


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks Dave


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

cavan, or another person who has seen this hygro flower before: are there male/female flowers or am I seeing two different stages? With the holidays, I haven't had much time to look the plant but I did snap a couple more pics today. See the pic below, and the arrows pointing to the two different things I am seeing.










here is a closer pic:


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The lower one is a spent flower. The floral tube/petals, etc most likely fell off and it closed up. Seeds may follow.


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

cool, thanks. 
I'll keep an eye on them.


----------

